# fantasy varieties



## SarahC

as a spin off from the new varieties thread and just for fun and relaxation,here's one for the bits and bobs that pop up and what they would be called in the world of fantasy shows.I'll start,add your own

in line with the rat fancy
powder blue


----------



## laoshu

very pretty sarah!

how about masked


----------



## laoshu

or how about 
bi tone mice


----------



## SarahC

the bi tone are interesting,I suppose they are sable?What happened to them?


----------



## laoshu

yep sable or at least I thought they were. I had these about 5 years ago ish ... they were bred into my pet lines which I do not have any more. I had a few moult like this.


----------



## maisymouse

Hrmmmm, he's kinda two tone


----------



## WillowDragon

That looks like an Argente with the umbrous gene showing


----------



## maisymouse

Its weird lol never seen it before and have no clue what he is :lol:


----------



## CherryTree

Wow, I am in LOVE with that powder blue color! It's just so soft and delicate....very pretty. I think my mouth dropped open a bit when I saw it! :lol:


----------



## SarahY

OK, so I Photoshopped it, but I'd love a hooded mouse:









Also I think silver grey fox would be very striking.

Your powder blue is very pretty indeed, Sarah!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon

:shock: How cool is that pretend mouse!!!


----------



## maisymouse

Yes it is very cool indeed!


----------



## SarahC

The maisymouse one is a bit like the blue fawn on the other thread.Love the made up one , Kallans (i think)spotted photo shop posted elsewhere would be my dream mouse.I think I would die happy if I had that.I have a couple more to add as well.


----------



## Kallan

SarahC said:


> Love the made up one , Kallans (i think)spotted photo shop posted elsewhere would be my dream mouse.I think I would die happy if I had that.I have a couple more to add as well.


Working on it! Don't think I'll get the spots that small though.


----------



## laoshu

The hooded mouse is stunning  
you better get working on that one sarah :lol:

here is another mouse I had.. 
I am sure fox only comes in 3 colours and this is not one of them but lets call it a champagne fox anyway??


----------



## WillowDragon

HAHA!! I had a few of them Kelly!! :shock:


----------



## laoshu

rump "black" :lol:





















WillowDragon said:


> HAHA!! I had a few of them Kelly!! :shock:


What are they though :shock: :lol:


----------



## laoshu

sorry I have another ( i have my old photo album open  )

dalmatian tailed black tan


----------



## SarahC

I shall have to commit mouse mugging Kallan if you get a spotted wonder.I like the white footed tan.

coconut










dumbo or lop eared










and another


----------



## jadeguppy

laoshu, that is a beautiful mouse! I really like black tans and foxes.


----------



## Rhasputin

REB


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

> What are they though


 It's a really common piebald fault. Super hard to breed out the rump spot! But way cool when you get one that looks like that! Usually piebald patterning is somewhat genetically carried, so that's why you've seen several in your mousery.


----------



## CherryTree

I was thinking about my "fantasy breed" and to be honest...it's quite simple and plain, but dwarf hotot is my favorite (looking) breed of rabbit. I think a beautiful "mascara" line around a white mouse would be gorgeous. If only something like that could be done!


----------



## laoshu

not sure what you would call this colour, but very pretty


----------



## WoodWitch

Rhasputin said:


> REB


Yep, that's cool. I've often thought of this fantasy variety!


----------



## cjdelphi

or maybe.....

oh I know I want one of these, anyone have them? 










. o (there's no way nobody's going to know I faked these)


----------



## Soleya

Reversed rumpwhite 





































Mustache mousie







:lol:


----------



## SarahC

CherryTree said:


> I was thinking about my "fantasy breed" and to be honest...it's quite simple and plain, but dwarf hotot is my favorite (looking) breed of rabbit. I think a beautiful "mascara" line around a white mouse would be gorgeous. If only something like that could be done!


you get mice with mascara often in brokens,I always find them beautiful,I'm sure you could select for the trait,they could be known as spectacled.


----------



## SarahC

laoshu said:


> not sure what you would call this colour, but very pretty


are they blue fox?I prefer the diluted blues to the darker shade required for exhibition.


----------



## SarahC

Soleya said:


> Reversed rumpwhite


like the ginger rump.Don't those photo shop mice make you yearn for the impossible.


----------



## Soleya

laoshu said:


> I am sure fox only comes in 3 colours and this is not one of them but lets call it a champagne fox anyway??


I know ALOT more fox colours!
Siamese fox
black eyed siamese fox
burmese fox
choco fox
blue fox
silveragouti fox
sepia fox 
beige fox
silvered burmese fox
blue burmese fox


----------



## Soleya

@Loashu: Looks like siamese fox to me. And the others are just blue, nothing not to know about it 

@sarah what's a ginger rump?? And Isn't the "powder blue" a pearl??


----------



## SarahC

Soleya said:


> sarah what's a ginger rump??
> 
> not sure what you are getting at?I can't see an explanation is needed unless we are at cross purposes with a language barrier
> 
> And Isn't the "powder blue" a pearl??  no it isn't,I would be happy if it was,this is just a light hearted thread,not a serious topic about varieties,we already have lots of those


----------



## Soleya

I understand you completely only here ginger is food/ herbs..

And I don't know why you're assuming that I was making this a serious topic :? 
But it's about made up varieties, I added my own as you can see. But if someone says I don't know what colour they are, and I do, is it forbidden to say that, because it is a light hearted thread???? Will it be less light hearted if I help someone out naming a colour?


----------



## SarahC

Appologies if that came over not very well,post as much as you like.Ginger is a herb/food and fur and hair colour here.It woud be red or fawn in a mouse.I was referring to your reverse r/white.The pearl look a like is a silvered blue,no white undercoat alas.


----------



## thekylie

Lets see, I'll take the hooded, REB, and a hotot mouse!


----------



## Soleya

@Sarah: It's okay. I think my "reversed rumpwhite" was lethal yellow.. Here lethal yellow is really common! 
It was just a weird looking pied, sadly enough I never got the chance to breed with him


----------



## laoshu

Soleya said:


> @Loashu: Looks like siamese fox to me. And the others are just blue, nothing not to know about it


I did not want to call them blue in case I miss named them.. they look slightly ticked to me


----------



## WillowDragon

They are probably 'mealy' Kelly... they do look blue tan to me too.

And I dont reckon those others are siam fox at all, I think they are chams with pale bellies, I have had a fair few of them, dont breed with them!! Hehee


----------



## laoshu

dont worry I will not be breeding with any of the mice I have shown, they are all from years ago.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery

Maisy i didn't know you put a photo of my gary up on here  im glad you love him loads though. i might end up with some more like him as his older sister is like that.


----------



## CherryTree

SarahC said:


> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about my "fantasy breed" and to be honest...it's quite simple and plain, but dwarf hotot is my favorite (looking) breed of rabbit. I think a beautiful "mascara" line around a white mouse would be gorgeous. If only something like that could be done!
> 
> 
> 
> you get mice with mascara often in brokens,I always find them beautiful,I'm sure you could select for the trait,they could be known as spectacled.
Click to expand...

That's actually really interesting! That would be a nice little project. Do you think the mascara would ever be as crisp as on a dwarf hotot rabbit?


----------



## MouseHeaven

I would love to see a lion head mouse, like that of a lion head rabbit.


----------



## SarahC

CherryTree said:


> That's actually really interesting! That would be a nice little project. Do you think the mascara would ever be as crisp as on a dwarf hotot rabbit?


I've got a couple now,I'll get some pics for you.
Obviously I've not selected for the mascara so it could be made much better.The black one has a striking look ,the agouti makes less of a visual impact.


----------



## m137b

A few rabbit varieties I'd love to see in mice....

Black, Blue, and Chocolate Japanese
Blue Eyed White. 
Blue Chinchilla
and Tortishell.


----------



## CherryTree

SarahC said:


> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually really interesting! That would be a nice little project. Do you think the mascara would ever be as crisp as on a dwarf hotot rabbit?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a couple now,I'll get some pics for you.
> Obviously I've not selected for the mascara so it could be made much better.The black one has a striking look ,the agouti makes less of a visual impact.
Click to expand...

Oh thank you, I would love to see a few pictures. i know this is a fantasy thread, but it would be lovely if one of them could come true! I'd love to breed for that!


----------



## WillowDragon

Oh Oh... I would so breed hotot like mice! Hehe!

I have been looking into finding hotot nethies, as that is a variety I would be interested in breeding... but they seem pretty impossible to find over here!


----------



## SarahC

spectacled

agouti


















black looks better









rings round eyes occur quite frequently even without selection


----------



## Rhasputin

Platinum! Like we have in ASFs.


----------



## Kallan

SarahC said:


> black looks better


Want!!!!!!


----------



## SarahC

Kallan said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> 
> black looks better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I'm going to show it but if you really want it and can get it you are welcome.I'm not short of brokens.Can't remember off hand what sex it is.


----------



## Kallan

Don't need a perfect show one - you can keep those ones, you've worked hard on them! Looking for any of the randoms with lots of little spots for my spotty mice


----------



## CherryTree

Oh, i love the eye patch ones! I bet it could certainly be something I could breed for. This could be an interesting little project


----------



## SarahC

It's not a perfect one Kallan.Infact it is to be a substitute for one that has a big lump of fur missing.It's pleasing on the eye though which helps with brokens.


----------



## SarahC

CherryTree said:


> Oh, i love the eye patch ones! I bet it could certainly be something I could breed for. This could be an interesting little project


Pity you aren't closer


----------



## Laigaie

I was just thinking of this thread today, and decided what I wanted was hotot mice, and here you all are, already having found them! Our brainwaves are in alignment.


----------



## CherryTree

SarahC said:


> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i love the eye patch ones! I bet it could certainly be something I could breed for. This could be an interesting little project
> 
> 
> 
> Pity you aren't closer
Click to expand...

Gosh, I know! I just love those ones!


----------



## PPVallhunds

id like a reverse fox, so instead of a black mouse with it white belly youd have a white mouse with a black belly.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

PEW tan!!! :lol:


----------



## zany_toon

I'd love to see a zebra mouse!


----------



## hyshqa

How about reverse dutch!


----------



## Megzilla

I had a dream Alan Rickman produced a (poor) red with black markings, like a show broken-just for me! Fantastic, big typey mouse she was (':


----------



## reecef

here is my "fantasy mouse"

the red fox mouse - same markings as a red fox - it is only a very quick photoshop but you get the idea!


----------



## andypandy29us

lol love them all


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Oh, now... I could get behind the red, with points, idea. Sort of though, as I'd prefer it to be a dense 'gold' (himi style), with something like dark sepia points, but general idea.


----------



## genevie

Reverse banded?


----------



## Kosmo

A dumbo mouse.


----------



## Rambo-Bright

Marbled!


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice

Ooooo I love the marbled one! It's quite pretty!


----------



## thammy24

I don't have a picture of her on this computer, but Phantom of the Opera mouse! Or Phantom variety for short. 
This mouse had an almost perfect half white head but the rest of her body looking straight at her was a beautiful black colour. Then her tummy was white, but a rather thin strip, kinda like a tuxedo and all for legs were black but all four tips of his paws where white!
She looked like the Phantom of the Opera with a tuxedo on 
She was my first mouse, I had her when I was a child, and she went everywhere with me on my shoulder, even for short hikes


----------



## Rambo-Bright

Mc.Macki Mice, it's a Siamese stuck in a moult. She started this just before the Sydney Royal Easter Show last year and never stopped! Which was a shame as she was stunning <3

Phantom of the Opera mouse sounds awesome!


----------



## candycorn

A rainbow sparkle mouse. It's the newest thing! She actually twinkles in the sunlight! I hope to have some ready by 2014. They will be 600 each for bucks...1000 for does. I will sell carriers for only 300! What a bargain! It's a complex recessive...you have to supliment real rainbow particles into their water bottles and feed them edible cupcake glitter.


----------



## mousefan

LOL, put me on your waiting list


----------



## andypandy29us

Ill have a pair x  they would be wonderful


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Great one cancycorn. Put me down for one. :lol:


----------



## Rambo-Bright

It's so pretty <3 Totally want a rainbow sparkle mouse, or a purple one with hot pink spots!


----------

